
The Decolonial Atlas - bryanrasmussen
https://decolonialatlas.wordpress.com/
======
dang
Related from 2016:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11522282](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11522282)

------
082349872349872
Watersheds are interesting:
[https://decolonialatlas.files.wordpress.com/2019/11/world-
wa...](https://decolonialatlas.files.wordpress.com/2019/11/world-watershed-
endonyms-1.png?w=1446)

